# as the semester progresses, I get tired



## BrianAdamsID (Jan 17, 2010)

["Deleted" Message]


----------



## josedoad (Oct 13, 2010)

Learn from athletes .... :yes How ?
They preserve their best for event :idea Only training before event . :boogie


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Yup, I can relate to this. I start off all gungho about university and around this time I start to burn out. Tired is the perfect word for it. We have to put in just a little more effort to keep our heads above water. To stay afloat? I'm not sure. One step at a time, I suppose. I try and prioritize what needs to stay in my life and what I can remove to conserve my energy and I make sure I have ample time to relax with my housemates. Looking ahead often doesn't help as life changes constantly and it makes it impossible to plan. A goal is helpful, even if you're not certain. I'm looking at genetic counselling so that keeps me going through those dull labs that are in courses required for the biology degree. I just made a light at the end of the tunnel, really. I also make sure I have at least one course I truly care about. In my case I added vertebrate structure to my otherwise boring class schedule. It keeps me focused and reminds me why I'm here - to learn about awesome stuff!


----------



## Magical Delusional (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm pretty sure there's a bit of a seasonal aspect to it for me, but I definitely know the feeling. I'm feeling a bit burnt out at the moment and have no idea how to keep the motivation up. It helps a lot to pace yourself though. You wouldn't start a marathon full speed. If you do just a little bit each day it's easier to stay on top of things with less stress about them. I also try to embrace being alone instead of wallowing in it. There's a lot of freedom and independence when you're by yourself and doing things at your own pace.


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

Everyone starts to burn out around this time. College is stressful!


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

That's that you're feeling a bit better now. But yeah, I get it. It does suck around this time. I usually get a pretty good grade on midterms, and everything is going well, and it peaks, and then I usually get a cold or the flu, and things just start to go downhill, but they usually get better again. Just try to do something to get motivated again. Indulge yourself with something (but not too much) that will leave you feeling refreshed, or like Seafolly said, find something you like about it enough to make it enjoyable. Remember why you took the class when you registered because even the most enjoyable class can get a little tedious around this time. Also, embrace your alone time. It really does give you a chance to do things you need to. People are distracting as **** sometimes.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm not really stressing out about this semester because cc is pretty easy and I'm doing well. I'm just worried about having to sign up for new classes and problems with the school screwing up my account. I have a lot of **** to fix because people don't know how to do their job. It's this kind of stuff that really makes me tired.


----------



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, this is usually the time when the semester gets pretty busy. I have about 20 pgs to write, 1 presentation to research, PowerPoint, and rehearse for and an exam - all before Thanksgiving break. Burnout is to be expected. Sometimes you just have to prioritize things in the harder course and half-arse the classes where the profs grade leniently or the subject matter is easy. 

I'll have 21 credit hours and a part time job. It's my last semester and keeping up the GPA is a necessity. But, I'm not looking forward to being that busy.


----------

